# Do You See What I See?



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 19, 2011)

We warmed up our brand new Clydesdale on Halloween night 2010 and I was taking pictures of her that day and next few days.  
A week later, I browsed these pictures on my computer and I saw a horse in my Clydesdale. This picture was taken during the first hot fire.  
I showed it to my family and friends. My husband agreed that there is a horse in the fire. 
My brother not only sees a horse, he also sees a bullâ€™s head next to the horse on the left. 
My friend commented that this horse has very sad face and my brother-in-law said that this is a donkey. 
Maybe this is a donkey that dreams to be a Clydesdale as the Clydesdale Donkey from this funny Budweiser commercial: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD6ghskNKa8

Do you have any interesting images created by your fire to share on the Perfect Picture forum?


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep there's definately a horse comin out of your stove!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 19, 2011)

You were burning wood in that insert right and none of those plants with the funny shaped leafs, right?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

It is easy to spot the horse, or donkey. It was not easy to spot the bull you speak of. However, right in front of the horse it appears to be a dog's face (but no ears). Then looking way over on the left side, if you look closely, you should be able to spot a man's face. Well, you can only see half of the face but it does appear to be a man. Then there is the x-ray of a man's spine. For a funny, there is also a shot of a man bending over but the only part you can see it the top of the cheeks of his butt. lol 

Finding things like this is sort of fun. Sort of like watching clouds. My wife and I do it just out of habit and many times we might be driving and suddenly one of us spots something but we were not consciously looking for anything. Then there was a time when we were out in the desert and there were some low mountains. There were 2 in particular and one looked like a man lying down and the other looked like a coyote. Call us weird...


----------



## shawneyboy (Jan 19, 2011)

Horse yes..... Man, spine, etc. ????  BWS, what in the world are you smoking?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

No, not smoking! Its in the glass! lol


----------



## basswidow (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice stove, stone wall, and hearth.  

Ah,  I only see the fire.


----------



## brogsie (Jan 19, 2011)

That's pretty cool (or should I say hot).
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 19, 2011)

That is amazing! You should sell that pic to the stove company!

Ray


----------



## maplewood (Jan 20, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> That is amazing! You should sell that pic to the stove company!
> 
> Ray




+1 !  That should be on their brochure!


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 20, 2011)

THATS NEAT


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 20, 2011)

I am glad that you enjoy this picture. 

Selling the picture to the stove company???  Hmm, I guess it is an interesting idea.  

Backwoods Savage, you are not weird. You are the man with imagination.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 20, 2011)

KeepWarmInWinter said:
			
		

> We warmed up our brand new Clydesdale on Halloween night 2010 and I was taking pictures of her that day and next few days.
> A week later, I browsed these pictures on my computer and I saw a horse in my Clydesdale. This picture was taken during the first hot fire.
> I showed it to my family and friends. My husband agreed that there is a horse in the fire.
> My brother not only sees a horse, he also sees a bullâ€™s head next to the horse on the left.
> ...


Is there any chance you were burning horse chestnut?


----------



## basswidow (Jan 20, 2011)

Now I see it!  Right smack in the middle with 1 eye and it's nose is the end of the log?  

Kind of like those old Highlite books or where's waldo!


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 21, 2011)

Basswidow, I am happy that now you see a horse in my fire. It took you sometime because this is just a horse. It would be different if a fish is coming from the fire. You would  see it instantly  

Firefighterjake,  I was not burning any plants with the funny shaped leafs. 

gzecc,  I was not burning horse chestnut. 

I was burning our own red oak that was cut down in 2007 because it dangerously bended toward the deck and house. It was a beautiful tree with five branches.  I have planted phloxes inside of its stump.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow that's awesome What a great catch. I would love to put the fire horse on my face book page if thats ok?

Billy


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 21, 2011)

KeepWarmInWinter said:
			
		

> Basswidow, I am happy that now you see a horse in my fire. It took you sometime because this is just a horse. It would be different if a fish is coming from the fire. You would  see it instantly
> 
> *Firefighterjake,  I was not burning any plants with the funny shaped leafs*.
> 
> ...



Just having some fun with you . . . for the record . . . I saw the horse as well.


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 21, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> Wow that's awesome What a great catch. I would love to put the fire horse on my face book page if thats ok?
> 
> Billy



Yes Billy, take my fire horse for a ride to your face book.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 21, 2011)

KeepWarmInWinter said:
			
		

> Basswidow, I am happy that now you see a horse in my fire. It took you sometime because this is just a horse. It would be different if a fish is coming from the fire. You would  see it instantly



You are right about that!   I am getting older - I wear cheaters now to read and my computer is a laptop  (small screen)- so I have a handicap.  I gave it another look once everyone else said they could see it .  I was thinking you ALL were crazy, but as usual - it was just me.  Was an interesting picture and brain teaser.  Good pic!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks KeepWarmInWinter

  Got it saddled up and riding now!

Billy


----------



## Boozie (Jan 31, 2011)

I can see it too.  That is neat


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 2, 2011)

At first glance, I thought it was Spuds Mackenzie the Bud Light dog.  Even has the spot over the correct eye.


----------



## mjbrown (Feb 2, 2011)

[quote author="KeepWarmInWinter" date="1295420419"]We warmed up our brand new Clydesdale on Halloween night 2010 and I was taking pictures of her that day and next few days.  
A week later, I browsed these pictures on my computer and I saw a horse in my Clydesdale. This picture was taken during the first hot fire.  
I showed it to my family and friends. My husband agreed that there is a horse in the fire. 
My brother not only sees a horse, he also sees a bullâ€™s head next to the horse on the left. 
My friend commented that this horse has very sad face and my brother-in-law said that this is a donkey. 
Maybe this is a donkey that dreams to be a Clydesdale as the Clydesdale Donkey from this funny Budweiser commercial: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD6ghskNKa8
Do you have any interesting images created by your fire to share on the Perfect Picture forum?[/quot  





i see him savage...right in the bottom center of the door, the man is back to, w/ dark hair, and a white shirt.


----------

